# Catalina during ww2



## sunny91 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 30, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2007)

Another good video, Sunny.... this one with good music !

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great vid sunny. They should've got a better guy to read the teleprompter


----------

